# PARADISE FISH (Macropodus opercularis)



## gasteriaphile (Nov 25, 2008)

I am starting this thread on the PARADISE FISH (_Macropodus opercularis_) because just today I learned about its existence. I have a couple of books on fish but have been devoting most of my reading to plants. However, in a really old book (1969) I found at a used book store, the Paradise Fish was mentioned as the first tropical fish kept in aquaria in Europe, back in the 19th century. Historical stuff always interests me so I looked up this species in my Barron's Tropical Freshwater Fish from A to Zed. It was in there but not much info other than the usual parameters, etc. and also the mention that they are aggressive. It is an attractive fish. And a labyrinthine. And small.

So I began to wonder if maybe I could keep it/them. But I have no really good practical info on them and thought maybe some of y'all would. One question that arises is: "Just how aggressive are they?". Should they be kept in a single species tank? Should they be kept as a male and female pair, or only male, or ???

Being a labyrinthine is also attractive to me as I am a low-tech sort for now. My only tank and only fish currently is a _Betta splendens _in a 1.6 gallon bowl. But I am getting a 4 gallon Finnex soon. So am beginning to think of possibilities! 

Could a Paradise Fish (or two) be kept with any other species? again I am thinking of their aggressive nature. For example: Would Paradise Fish cohabit well with another fish species that can hold its own - the Tiger Barb? Would that be a stand-off with no one hurt? or a war with casualties? What about a _Macropodus _with some armored cats doing their thing down below? Or other species?

The Paradise Fish, for all its historical significance, seems to be a 'poor step-sister' these days to many other species. But it is hardy, small, colorful, active, labyrinthinaceous - so alot of good qualities.

Thanks, g


----------



## Karebear (Oct 6, 2008)

If you ever make it to seattle, we keep them in stock. I would think that the tiger barb would be too agressive. We keep them together in one tank with several other species of fish. You are right, they are beautiful fish, they also come in an albino variety I just learned that they do as well in a bowl as a betta.


----------



## Qwertus (Oct 14, 2008)

Paradise are similar to bettas in the water parameters. They can tolerate pretty much all range that the other types can. Other than ghost shrimps, I havent seen them kill off any other invert or fish in the tank i have them in currently. I keep comets in that same tank(I first add them as food, but they grew to the same size as those gouramis now) Sometimes they harass other fish, but never kill them.


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

Paradise fish (i purchased them under the name of paradise gourami) is one of my favorite fish. Very pretty! I had 4 in my 55gal for a long time 3 female one male. The where very agressive during spawns which they tried to do alot. They are very close to bettas in behavior, eating habits ect. 

They are aggressive towards males, will eat smaller fish, fry and shrimp. (like a baby if it fits in the mouth it going in the.......) Dads will defend their fry to the death from everyone including the mom. they build bubble nest just like betas, and when they mate it looks like a dance/fight.

I love the fish very much but it was hard to keep. I needed a very large tank heavily planted to the top with spaces for it to build its nest on the surface. I also had to have a separate tank to put the females in to help them recover after the spawn.

If i had some more room i would defiantly have them again!


----------



## gasteriaphile (Nov 25, 2008)

_If i had some more room i would defiantly have them again!_

Defiantly? That's pretty strong endorsement!


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

gasteriaphile said:


> _If i had some more room i would defiantly have them again!_
> 
> Defiantly? That's pretty strong endorsement!


LOL sorry my spelling is lacking most of the time, so i rely on my auto spell checker a little to much. If i had some more room i would *Definitely*have them again!


----------



## zoggin eck (Apr 11, 2007)

Macropodus opercularis is a fantastic choice, very much suited to unheated tanks, and little flow, so a good idea for low tech tanks.

Yes, they can be aggressive. I had one that lived in a small tank with white clouds quite happily, letting them display and mate (but of course ate the fry!). My second, though, destroyed platys the moment they were added. Since then, I keep them in tanks of their own. The males will fight, but my male and female pair seem fine together, a little fin nipping from the male but that's how they are. Keep some hiding spots for her. I would not trust them with larger fish either. I moved one's tank next to a tank with an empire gudgeon, and they went at it through the glass  These guys would certainly finish off their cousin, the betta, so called fighting fish indeed

The males should have surprisingly elaborate fins, you won't believe until you've seen a male display to a female, so would not keep them with tiger barbs or similar temperament fish for sure!!

I recently added a pair to a pond of their own, hoping they will breed now it's spring, or summer, whatever it is now for me.

Here is a few pics of my own fish. I prefer the more natural strains than the albino, but at least there aren't really any "fancy" forms


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

if you can find one from a good gene pool, it's worth it.. Maybe petsmart might not be a good place to buy them. try some online source.. It might be more expensive but they are stunning.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Maybe I misunderstood, but are you planning to keep a paradisefish with other fish in a 4g tank?


----------



## gasteriaphile (Nov 25, 2008)

Six said:


> Maybe I misunderstood, but are you planning to keep a paradisefish with other fish in a 4g tank?


I was "toying" with the idea of keeping maybe one male in a 4 gallon by itself or with a female. But that would be the extent of any fish in the 4 gallon. Or, maybe the Paradise Fish idea will have to wait a bit for another tank in the future and I would then go with my original idea of putting in a school of _Tanitichys _(again keeping a cool tank).


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Ah. I see. I personally would just do the paradise in the 4 g. The Tangitichys would but up a good fight though... LOL. I'd do that mix in a 10g, but I am partial to bigger tanks. 

GL with whatever you do!


----------



## gasteriaphile (Nov 25, 2008)

Six said:


> Ah. I see. I personally would just do the paradise in the 4 g. The Tangitichys would but up a good fight though... LOL. I'd do that mix in a 10g, but I am partial to bigger tanks.


Thanks. Just to clarify, I wouldn't be making any mix of _Macropodus _and _Tanichtys_. It would be either/or. Also do not think that the latter of much in the way of "fighters". eep:


----------

